# ISPConfig3::Mail-, Konfigurationsfragen



## nut (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,
suse 11.1 + ISPConfig-3.0.1.3

die geniale Anleitung: 
"The Perfect Server - OpenSUSE 11.1 [ISPConfig 3]"

---------------------------------------------------------
1. Mailversand Fehler
---------------------------------------------------------
Ich kann über "http://www.domain.tld:8080/webmail/src/webmail.php" mails senden, aber leider nicht empfangen.

Wenn ich über ein anderen Mailaccount eine Mail an die neue sende, wird diese als nicht zustellbar abgewiesen. Das scheint mir wohl auch ein Konfigurationsfehler meinerseits zu sein, fehlen da noch MX einträge? (Rootserver Firma Hetzner)


Zudem kann ich über ein externes Mailprogramm keine Mails senden (in Drafts speichern geht):

Postausgangsserver:
smtp.domain.tld (www.domain.tld hat den gleichen Effekt, Zertifikat-download-Dialog geht auf)
benutzer name@domain.tld (wie in SquirrelMail)
passwort: (wie in SquirrelMail)
Verbindungseinstellung: TLS

Logs:

Mail-Log:
Jul 20 14:19:46 server1 imapd: TIMEOUT, user=name@domain.tld, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.xx], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=630, sent=593, time=1801

Mail-warn-log:
Jul 20 13:45:27 server1 postfix/smtpd[15634]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jul 20 13:45:27 server1 postfix/smtpd[15634]: warning: dslb-xx-xx-xx-xx.pools.arcor-ip.net[xx.xx.xx.xx]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure

Timeout? Warum funktionieren dei Daten nicht wie in SquirrelMail?

---------------------------------------------------------
2. Wann brauche ich den DNS-Server in ISPConfig? 
---------------------------------------------------------
Denn denn dieser startet nicht wenn der Srver neu gebootet wird "myDNS-Server:      Offline".

---------------------------------------------------------
 3. Bisher konnte ich die Domains (ca. 50) welche ich hosten will immer über Vhosts mit einer IP erschlagen. Hat dieses Vorgehen gravierende Nachteile, wenn ja, welche?
 ---------------------------------------------------------
Anmerkung: unter System>Edit Server IP>IP Adressen habe ich noch keine anlegen müssen, angelegte Websites funktionieren. Unter der Config des Servers ist die IP richtig erkannt worden: ip_address=xx.xx.xx.xx

Achja, und nochmals vielen Dank für die tollen Tutorials!!! Ich warte gespannt auf die Doku von ISPConfig3.

Gruss
nut


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2009)

1) Poste bitte die Exakte Fehlermeldung die Du im Log erhältsts, wenn Du eine Mail an den Server sendest. Ein MX Record muss natürlich angelegt sein, sonst weiß der sendende Server ja nicht wo die Email hin soll.

2) Den brauchst Du nur, wenn Du die DNS Einträge für Deine Domains selbst verwaltest und dafür nicht den DNS Server Deines Providers verwendest. das Problem kann z.B. sein dass mydns vor mysql starten will, was natürlich nicht geht da er dann nicht auf die DB zugreifen kann.

3) Das ist ok, Du kannst auch 500 Domains über eine IP laufen lasssen. Dedizierte IP's brauchst Du nur, wenn die Webseite ein SSL Zertifikat benötigt.



> Anmerkung: unter System>Edit Server IP>IP Adressen habe ich noch keine anlegen müssen, angelegte Websites funktionieren. Unter der Config des Servers ist die IP richtig erkannt worden: ip_address=xx.xx.xx.xx


das ist ok. Die dort angelegten IP's sind ja nur für ISPConfig, die musst Du in der Netzwerkkarte auch nochmal konfigurieren um sie verwenden zu können, da ISPConfig die netzwerkkarte garnicht konfiguriert.


----------



## nut (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Till,
vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! 




Zitat von Till:


> 1) Poste bitte die Exakte Fehlermeldung die Du im Log erhältsts, wenn Du eine Mail an den Server sendest. Ein MX Record muss natürlich angelegt sein, sonst weiß der sendende Server ja nicht wo die Email hin soll.



System-Log:
-----------------------------------------------
Jul 21 10:07:59 server1 saslauthd[3455]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_mysql.so): /lib64/security/pam_mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Jul 21 10:07:59 server1 saslauthd[3455]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_mysql.so
Jul 21 10:07:59 server1 saslauthd[3455]: DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: Module is unknown
Jul 21 10:07:59 server1 saslauthd[3455]: do_auth : auth failure:  [service=smtp] [realm=w2print.de] [mech=pam] [reason=PAM auth error]
Jul 21 10:08:01 server1 /usr/sbin/cron[9200]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh &> /dev/null)
Jul 21 10:09:01 server1 /usr/sbin/cron[9233]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh &> /dev/null)
Jul 21 10:10:01 server1 /usr/sbin/cron[9265]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh &> /dev/null)
Jul 21 10:10:01 server1 /usr/sbin/cron[9266]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
-----------------------------------------------

Hier war ja der Fehler gross und breit: "PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_mysql.so)"
Ich habe leider nur die Mail-Logs gelesen...
Nach der Installation von "pam_mysql-0.7RC1-11.1.x86_64.rpm" und mysql restart, ist mein Problem mit dem login per Thunderbird und das versenden von Mails gelöst.


Nu kann ich aber noch keine Mail an diese Adresse senden:

Antwort-Mail vom SenderProvider:
-----------------------------------------------
This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

  [EMAIL="empfaenger@domain.de"]empfaenger@domain.de[/EMAIL]
    Unrouteable address

------ This is a copy of the message's headers. ------

Return-path: <sender@domainsender.de>
Received: from [xx.xx.xx.xx] (helo=[192.168.xx.xx])
    by ms4-1.provider.de with esmtpsa (TLS-1.0:DHE_RSA_AES_256_CBC_SHA:32)
    (Exim 4.50)
    id 1MTAv9-0007LR-9k
    for [EMAIL="empfaenger@domain.de"]empfaenger@domain.de[/EMAIL]; Tue, 21 Jul 2009 10:41:59 +0200
Message-ID: <4A657F47.8010005@domainsender.de>
Date: Tue, 21 Jul 2009 10:41:43 +0200
From: Name <sender@domainsender.de>
User-Agent: Thunderbird 2.0.0.22 (Windows/20090605)
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: "empfaenger@domain.de" <empfaenger@domain.de>
Subject: Re: test14
References: <4A657C86.8090806@domain.de>
In-Reply-To: <4A657C86.8090806@domain.de>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-15
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Con-Id: 29796
-----------------------------------------------


Muss ich da doch moch einen MX eintrag bei mir auf meinem Server machen?

Hier mal das ZoneFile zu dieser Domain bei meinem Provider (Hetzner):
-----------------------------------------------
$TTL 86400
@   IN SOA xx.xx.de. xx.xx.xx.de. (
    2009030900   ; serial
    14400        ; refresh
    1800         ; retry
    604800       ; expire
    86400 )      ; minimum

@                        IN NS      xx.xx1.com.
@                        IN NS      xx.xx2.de.
@                        IN NS      xx.xx3.de.

@                        IN A       xx.xx.xx.xx
localhost                IN A       127.0.0.1
mail                     IN A       xx.xx.xx.xx
www                      IN A       xx.xx.xx.xx
ftp                      IN CNAME   www
imap                     IN CNAME   www
loopback                 IN CNAME   localhost
pop                      IN CNAME   www
relay                    IN CNAME   www
smtp                     IN CNAME   www
@                        IN MX 10   mail
-----------------------------------------------






[quote="Till, post: 11826"]
2) Den brauchst Du nur, wenn Du die DNS Einträge für Deine Domains selbst verwaltest und dafür nicht den DNS Server Deines Providers verwendest. das Problem kann z.B. sein dass mydns vor mysql starten will, was natürlich nicht geht da er dann nicht auf die DB zugreifen kann.
[/quote]

Derzeit verwende ich noch den DNS meines Providers. Das genügt mir auch noch.

Wie kann ich die Startreihenfolge von mydns und mysql ändern?


[quote="Till, post: 11826"]
3) Das ist ok, Du kannst auch 500 Domains über eine IP laufen lasssen. Dedizierte IP's brauchst Du nur, wenn die Webseite ein SSL Zertifikat benötigt.
[/quote]

Ok verstehe, das Zertifikat hängt an der IP. Das bedeutet ich kann für meine einzige IP auch nur ein SSL Zertifikat verwalten. 


[quote="Till, post: 11826"]
das ist ok. Die dort angelegten IP's sind ja nur für ISPConfig, die musst Du in der Netzwerkkarte auch nochmal konfigurieren um sie verwenden zu können, da ISPConfig die netzwerkkarte garnicht konfiguriert.[/quote]

Ok, dann passt das ja so.


Vielen Dank
nut


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2009)

Hast Du Deinen Server exakt wie in der Installationsanleitung beschrieben installiert? Dann dürften keine Module oder so fehlen und es sollte alles auf Anhieb funktionieren. Wenn nicht, bitte nochmal die Installationsanleitung durchgehen und jeden Schritt überprüfen.


----------



## nut (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Till,



Zitat von Till:


> Hast Du Deinen Server exakt wie in der Installationsanleitung beschrieben installiert? Dann dürften keine Module oder so fehlen und es sollte alles auf Anhieb funktionieren. Wenn nicht, bitte nochmal die Installationsanleitung durchgehen und jeden Schritt überprüfen.


Habe nochmals alles durchgegangen.
Module hatten nicht gefehlt, ich hatte nur das falsche Paket erwischt und installiert.
Da ich einen x86_64 habe musste ich doch erst die richtigen Packete suchen. 


Ein bisschen weiter bin ich schon gekommen.
Mein einziges Problem welches ich noch habe ist, Mails auf Domains neben der Hauptdomain des Servers zu empfangen.

Ich kann über die Hauptdomäne des Servers, welcher auch als 
"myhostname = server1.domain.de" in main.cf von Postfix eingetragen ist, Mails in Mailboxen empfangen.

NUR leider nicht auf anderen eingetragene Domains bzw Mailboxen.
Bei diesen funktioniert das Web schon einwandfrei, daher vermute ich irgendwas fehlendes in meiner Konfiguration. 

Die Zonefiles der Hauptdomäne wie auch allen anderen haben die selben Einträge zum Thema: (xx.xx.xx.xx ist die IP des Servers)

-----------------------------------
@________________________IN NS______xx.xx1.com.
@________________________IN NS______xx.xx2.de.
@________________________IN NS______xx.xx3.de.

@________________________IN A_______xx.xx.xx.xx
localhost__________________IN A_______127.0.0.1
mail______________________IN A_______xx.xx.xx.xx
www_____________________IN A_______xx.xx.xx.xx
ftp_______________________IN CNAME___www
imap_____________________IN CNAME___www
loopback__________________IN CNAME___localhost
pop______________________IN CNAME___www
relay_____________________IN CNAME___www
smtp_____________________IN CNAME___www
@________________________IN MX 10___mail
-----------------------------------


Vielen Dank für Deine promte Hilfe
nut


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2009)

Was steht genau im mail log, wenn Du an eine der in ISPConfig angelegten email domains etwas verschickst? Beachte bitte dass email domains nicht gleich web domains sind! Emails Domains musst Du im email Modul anlegen.


----------



## nut (21. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Was steht genau im mail log, wenn Du an eine der in ISPConfig angelegten email domains etwas verschickst? Beachte bitte dass email domains nicht gleich web domains sind! Emails Domains musst Du im email Modul anlegen.


Genau so hab ich das auch gemacht

Wenn ich an meine Serverdomain (ist auch als Maildomain und Mailbox eingerichtet) eine E-Mail sende erhalte ich folgende Mail Log Einträge und die Mail landet wie erwartet in der Mailbox:

----------------------------------------------------------
Jul 21 15:45:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[25938]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jul 21 15:45:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[25938]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jul 21 15:45:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[25938]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul 21 15:47:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[26044]: connect from ms4-1.1blu.de[89.202.0.34]
Jul 21 15:47:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[26044]: AA46D18E0550: client=ms4-1.1blu.de[89.202.0.34]
Jul 21 15:47:47 server1 postfix/cleanup[26068]: AA46D18E0550: message-id=<4A65C44E.3080207@ichAlsSender.de>
Jul 21 15:47:47 server1 postfix/qmgr[3604]: AA46D18E0550: from=, size=782, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 21 15:47:48 server1 postfix/smtpd[26044]: disconnect from ms4-1.1blu.de[89.202.0.34]
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/smtpd[26078]: connect from unknown[127.0.0.1]
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/smtpd[26078]: 6F9E718E055A: client=unknown[127.0.0.1]
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/cleanup[26068]: 6F9E718E055A: message-id=<4A65C44E.3080207@ichAlsSender.de>
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/qmgr[3604]: 6F9E718E055A: from=, size=1273, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/smtp[26072]: AA46D18E0550: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=6, delays=0.12/0.05/0.01/5.8, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=03072-03, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 6F9E718E055A)
Jul 21 13:47:53 server1 postfix/smtpd[26078]: disconnect from unknown[127.0.0.1]
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/qmgr[3604]: AA46D18E0550: removed
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/pipe[26099]: 6F9E718E055A: to=, relay=maildrop, delay=0.27, delays=0.14/0.05/0/0.09, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via maildrop service)
Jul 21 15:47:53 server1 postfix/qmgr[3604]: 6F9E718E055A: removed
----------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich aber eine andere Empfänger Domain als die Hauptdomain des Servers verwende, kommt nichts an. Ich erhalte die Mail als "Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender" an den Abseder zurück. 

Also hat in diesem Fall schon der 1blu-Mailserver ein Problem die Mail weiterzureichen, der kennt die Domain nicht.

nut


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2009)

> Wenn ich aber eine andere Empfänger Domain als die Hauptdomain des Servers verwende, kommt nichts an. Ich erhalte die Mail als "Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender" an den Abseder zurück.


Wenn Du nichts im mail log erhältst, liegt das Problem nicht auf dem Server oder in der ISPConfig installation. Dann ist einfach der MX Record der Domain falsch und zeigt auf einen anderen Server.


----------



## nut (21. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du nichts im mail log erhältst, liegt das Problem nicht auf dem Server oder in der ISPConfig installation. Dann ist einfach der MX Record der Domain falsch und zeigt auf einen anderen Server.


Ja, genau! 
Aber was ist falsch?

---
...
@                        IN A       xx.xxx.xx.xxx
mail                     IN A       xx.xxx.xx.xxx
imap                     IN CNAME   www
pop                      IN CNAME   www
relay                    IN CNAME   www
smtp                     IN CNAME   www
@                        IN MX 10   mail
--

die hab ich halt nun noch hinzugefügt, mal warten bis die NSe das geändert haben.
--
xx.xxx.xx.xxx IN PTR     mail.domain.de.
@                        IN TXT     "v=spf1 a mx -all"
---

Irgendwie blicke ich da nicht durch...

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, dieses Problem hat ja nun nichts mit dem wirklich genialen Tutorial zu tun!!!

Danke 
nut


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2009)

Poste mal die richtige Domain, damit man die mal von extern testen kann.


----------



## nut (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen Till,
du hast eine PN mit den Daten.

Gruss
nut


----------



## nut (23. Juli 2009)

*Subdomain gekapert was tun?*

OH MANN....

Die Domain *erde2009.de* ist meine.

Ungeschickterweise habe ich meinen Server *server1.erde2009.de* benannt. 

"Reverse DNS lookup results" oder ping für *erde2009.de* oder *www.erde2009.de* ergeben wie erwartet einwandfrei 
meine IP = 88.198.14.196

So, nun bekomme ich als "Reverse DNS lookup results" für
*server1.erde2009.de >* could not be resolved

*server1.erde2009.de* wurde anscheinend gekapert:
Der Ping auf *server1.erde2009.de* ergibt 67.215.65.132, was irgend ein Rechner in San Francisco ist.

Was soll man da tun?
Naja, ist ja kein Ding meinen Servernamen zu ändern, rechtens ist das aber wohl nicht, bzw soll ich da was unternehmen? Wenn ja was?

Fast muss ich noch dankbar sein, was ich in den letzten Tagen über Nameserver und Netzwerklogik gelernt habe... 

nut


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2009)

Also wenn erde2009.de wirklich Deine Domain ist, dann kann eine subdomain davon wie server.erde2009.de nicht von irgend jemand "gekapert" sein. das geht technisch nicht. Schau einfach mal in die DNS Records auf dem dafür zuständigen DNS Server (welcher das ist steht z.B. im Whois, es ist nicht unbedingt Dein lokaler Server) und sertelle bzw. änderen den DNS A-Record für server.erde2009.de so dass er auf Deine aktuelle IP verweist.


----------



## nut (23. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Also wenn erde2009.de wirklich Deine Domain ist, dann kann eine subdomain davon wie server.erde2009.de nicht von irgend jemand "gekapert" sein. das geht technisch nicht. Schau einfach mal in die DNS Records auf dem dafür zuständigen DNS Server (welcher das ist steht z.B. im Whois, es ist nicht unbedingt Dein lokaler Server) und sertelle bzw. änderen den DNS A-Record für server.erde2009.de so dass er auf Deine aktuelle IP verweist.


Danke für den Hinweis! 
Bin grad auch draufgekommen und habe meine Zonefile angepasst. 

nut


----------



## nut (23. Juli 2009)

Hm, Mailempfang geht immer noch nicht.

Zusammenfassung Probleme Mailempfang:
auf der Hauptdomain des Servers server1.erde2009.de geht alles, sowohl MailVersand  als auch MailEmpfang.

Alle anderen Domains geht nur der Mailversand.

Es kommen die gesendeten Mails (zB domain w2print.de) mit einem "Unrouteable addres" Hinweis vom VersenderMailServer zurück.

Die Mails stecken also schon vor meinem Server fest.
Daher auch keine Einträge in den Logs meines Servers.

Reverse-DNS-Eintrag: server1.erde2009.de

Vermutung MX-Eintrag auf w2print.de ist falsch.


So, jetzt steh ich da im Wald, als rookie.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, was als nächstes zu tun ist?


Danke 
nut


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2009)

> Vermutung MX-Eintrag auf w2print.de ist falsch.


Genau. das ist die wahrscheinlichste Ursache. Du kannst das auch ganz einfach überprüfen, wenn zu dem Fehler nichts im lokalen mail log des servers steht, dann hat die mail niemals den Server erreicht. Ob lokale Postfächer gehen, kannst Du ja jederzeit per webmail testen. Außerdem musst Du immer daran denken dass es bis zu 48 Stunden dauert bis Änderungen im DNS aktiv werden. Wenn Du also heute was geändert ahst, dann musst Du erstmal warten, bevor Du es testen kannst.


----------



## nut (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Till,

DANKE!! Die Mail funktioniert...



Zitat von Till:


> Genau. das ist die wahrscheinlichste Ursache. Du kannst das auch ganz einfach überprüfen, wenn zu dem Fehler nichts im lokalen mail log des servers steht, dann hat die mail niemals den Server erreicht. Ob lokale Postfächer gehen, kannst Du ja jederzeit per webmail testen. Außerdem musst Du immer daran denken dass es bis zu 48 Stunden dauert bis Änderungen im DNS aktiv werden. Wenn Du also heute was geändert ahst, dann musst Du erstmal warten, bevor Du es testen kannst.


Erfolgsmeldung:
Nun habe ich die MX-Einträge wieder auf default zurück:
für jede einzelne Domians ein MX:
mail IN A IP.ADD.RES.SE
@ IN MX 10 mail

Das sollte so auch laufen, ISPConfig erfordert da ja keine explizite Konfiguration!

Das E-Mail-empfangs-Problem besteht wohl nur noch über eine 1blue Sendeadresse.


1. Noch Einwas:
Jetzt hab ich ein Problem mit dem Anlegen von Postfächern.

In der Mail-Queue habe ich dann folgende Fehler erhalten:
Data from: 2009-07-26 18:30       -Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
85D1218E052A     1006 Sun Jul 26 13:02:27  wwwrun@server1.erde2009.de
(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox.)
helmut@NEUEMAILBOX.de

2A74D18E055D     1018 Sun Jul 26 18:25:24  wwwrun@server1.erde2009.de
(temporary failure. Command output: sh: maildirmake: command not found sh: /var/vmail/younational.de/helmut/ispconfig_mailsize: No such file or directory /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/younational.de/helmut/5676.0.server1.)
helmut@NEUEMAILBOX2.de

-- 3 Kbytes in 2 Requests.

Status Mail warn-Log: kein Eintrag

2. Nochwas:
Webmail kann ich mit 
http://www.w2print.de:8080/webmail/src/webmail.php
erreichen. über den Link in der Oberfläche 
http://www.erde2009.de:8080/mail/webmailer.php?id=5
kommt ein Fehler.

NACHTRAG:
3. Nochwas:
Ich hatte in ISP Cron-Log die Meldung: 
ImportError:  No module named getmailcore

daraufhin habe ich diesen Fehler von getmail korrigiert mit: (INFO: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29365.html)
cp /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/getmailcore/ /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/ -rf

Nun erhalte ich den Fehler:
/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/getmailcore/baseclasses.py:27: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
  import sets
Error: configuration file /etc/getmail/*.conf does not exist (Das ist ja kein Fehler denn diese Zeile liegt ja an dem fehlenden Fetchmail-Eintrag)

Denke das ist nun ein Folgefehler?!


Kannst Du mir dazu was sagen?

Nut


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2009)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/vmail/younational.de/helmut/

und

ls -la /var/vmail/younational.de/


----------



## nut (27. Juli 2009)

Bitteschön:



Zitat von Till:


> Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:
> 
> ls -la /var/vmail/younational.de/helmut/
> 
> ...



ls -la /var/vmail/younational.de/helmut/
ls: cannot access /var/vmail/younational.de/helmut/: No such file or directory


ls -la /var/vmail/younational.de/
total 8
drwx------  2 vmail vmail 4096 Jul 27 13:16 .
drwxr-xr-x 11 vmail vmail 4096 Jul 27 13:16 ..


Beim Verzeichnis erde2009.de und den anderen Postfächern sind mehr Rechte offen:
ls -la /var/vmail/erde2009.de/
total 12
drwxr-xr-x  3 vmail vmail 4096 Jul 19 19:19 .
drwxr-xr-x 11 vmail vmail 4096 Jul 27 13:16 ..
drwx------  9 vmail vmail 4096 Jul 27 12:07 helmut

Nut


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm, das ist eigentlich alles ok. Du kannst entweder evrsuchen das Postfach nochmal zu löschen und neu anzulegen, da es in der 3.0.1.3 da manchmal noch gehakt hat oder Du installierst die neue 3.0.1.4 Beta Version bzw. wartest auf die 3.0.1.4 final die in den nächsten tagen rauskommt und in der Probleme beim mailbox anlegen nicht mehr auftreten sollten.


----------



## nut (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Till,



Zitat von Till:


> Hmm, das ist eigentlich alles ok. Du kannst entweder evrsuchen das Postfach nochmal zu löschen und neu anzulegen, da es in der 3.0.1.3 da manchmal noch gehakt hat oder Du installierst die neue 3.0.1.4 Beta Version bzw. wartest auf die 3.0.1.4 final die in den nächsten tagen rauskommt und in der Probleme beim mailbox anlegen nicht mehr auftreten sollten.


Soll ich die neue Version einfach drüberbügeln mit php -q install.php?
Wenn ja, was passiert dann mit den vorhandenen Einstellungen/Datenbank?

Gruss
Nut


----------



## Laubie (28. Juli 2009)

schau mal weiter unten im Forum, in der Entwicklierecke...

da ist ne Beschreibung, wie du die .4beta installierst.

Stichwort ist da -update

Dann gehen auch keine Daten verloren.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## nut (28. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Laubie:


> schau mal weiter unten im Forum, in der Entwicklierecke...
> 
> da ist ne Beschreibung, wie du die .4beta installierst.
> 
> ...


Danke,
wow, das Update war ja einfach.

Der Entwicklerbereich war mir leider bisher entgangen. Nochmal Danke!

Also ISPConfig 3 gefällt mir immer besser, von dem Macherumfeld gar nicht zu reden! 

Gruss
Nut


----------

